# Done 190kg dead lift yesterday!!!



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

I know it's not a massive weight compared to some of you guys on here, i'm 5'9 and 12 stone dead atm. Hoping to get to 200kg by the end of the year. I'm not training to be a power lifter but like to do 1rm every now and then..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Weldone sonshine, weldone. That's not light weight by any means.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Weldone sonshine, weldone. That's not light weight by any means.


Cheers mate, lower back is killing today!!!! hahaha


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice work mate. I pulled 200kg for the first time last week. Was whooping all over the place. Dropped the first attempted. Never even put that much on the bar before. I'm 98 kg so not that impressive really. But still felt good.

190kg at 12st. Don't think I would have got anywhere near that at that weight. Sounds impressive to me bud. Good luck with hitting 200kg.


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

that's Huge weigth!

Well done bro Wen I was aroud 12.8 the best I got too with a 2 months deadlifting 1 once a week was 130kg for 8-10 odd.

Never tried 1rm thougth

Impressive stuff keep up the work!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Weldone mate, that's really good. I was please I managed to hit 130kg the other day for 3 reps. I'm 11 stone. Again, it's not heavy compared to others but any PB is good!

Congrats! Keep pushing hard! My goal is 150kg.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good lifting buddy, keep up the deadlifting mate


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Good lifting buddy, keep up the deadlifting mate


Cheers mate, i don't really do deadlifts that much as i have a condition with my back an it aches for about a week after! But i might start doing them every week on a low weight to see if it helps with my back.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Gator said:


> Cheers mate, i don't really do deadlifts that much as i have a condition with my back an it aches for about a week after! But i might start doing them every week on a low weight to see if it helps with my back.


Good lad, to many people avoid the hard stuff, deadlifts will pay off bigtime, Im hoping to get 300kg in next few months!


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

not bad at all mate, im 14.5 stone at 6'1 ive managed 5 at 180kg. ive never tried to do 1 rep max. so far u are ahead of me at a lighter boydweight so well done!


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

300KG!!!! That's a massive weight mate :thumb:


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice work I only just managed to do 170kg last week and I'm 15 stone 4 at 6'4! Keep it up!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

big lifting mate, well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

TheManners said:


> Nice work I only just managed to do 170kg last week and I'm 15 stone 4 at 6'4! Keep it up!


Dead's are harder for taller guy's i think mate, well thats what all the tall guy's say hahahahaha


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Thought it was harder for shorter guys as they are basically starting very low nearly a squat position to get the weight up. Where as tall guys have longer arms? I'm very likely wrong. But well done on the 190! Big weight


----------



## toxic (Jul 22, 2011)

nice 1 m8 keep up the deadlift try 200 next week bet you can do it


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

I think generally taller people find pulling exercises (DL) easier and pushing exercises (BP) harder, probably due to the increased range of motion which means more work per rep. I've only been training for 6months and started out at 13st 7lbs - the only thing that has made huge gains in that time is my DL!


----------



## G-IronMike-B (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it's not as simple as being tall or short! If you have long arms short torso= easier deadlift. Probably not good for bench due to the long arms. Makes sense someone with shorter arms the range of motion could only be say 6 inches. Longer arms obviously more! Also tendon attachment plays a big role in strength. For example the lower the bicep tendon is attached on the forearm it creates more leverage allowing for more strength in that individual in say a bicep curl!


----------

